# Öffnungszeiten Bike-Parkplatz in Kiel



## Hijacker (25. April 2007)

Moin,

weiß einer von euch die Öffnungszeiten des bewachten Bike-Parkplatzes in Kiel? Der ist in der Nähe vom Bahnhof. Ich habe schon mal im Internet gesucht, aber nichts dazu gefunden.  

Danke,

Hijacker


----------



## Hijacker (27. April 2007)

Hmm, der scheint doch irgendwie sehr unbekannt zu sein.

Naja, vielleicht komme ich da nachher mal vorbei, dann kann ich mal gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spudi (29. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich hatte da mal gefragt, aber die Uhrzeiten vergessen.
Allerdings, bewacht ist der nur tagsüber, Nachts ist der nur beleuchtet und abgeschlossen.
Nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters ist aber noch nie ein Rad abhanden gekommen.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Hijacker (29. April 2007)

In der Woche hat der zur Zeit nur bis 9 Uhr abends auf. Am WE sogar noch kürzer. Schade, besonders abends hätte ich da gerne mein Rad mal abgestellt.

Aber für mittags ist das eine gute Sache. Kostet auch nicht viel. Ich glaube 70 Cent oder so am Tag.


----------



## spudi (30. April 2007)

Ich war gestern da.
Mo-Fr von 6-21Uhr
Sa 9-19 Uhr

Aber ich würd mein Rad da nicht über Nacht stehen lassen, zb zur Kieler Woche.
Das ist mir zu unsicher.
Gestern standen da auch nur alte Stadtschlampen drin, nix hochwertiges.


----------



## Hijacker (30. April 2007)

Danke, dass du nochmal nachgeguckt hast!!!

Für KiWo ist das echt zu wenig. Und für abends mit dem Bike in die Stadt leider auch.  

Aber trotzdem schön, dass es sowas gibt.


----------



## Timmö__ (30. April 2007)

war die KiWo auch eigentlich schon? Wenn nicht wann ist die?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Mai 2007)

Kleiner Geheimtip: Auf der Rückseite des Sophienhofs gibt es linksseitig vom rückwärtigen Eingang einen integrierten Anlieferparkbereich mit Schranke vorher. Dieser Parkplatz wird laut Wachpersonal permanent gecheckt. Kameras sind auch vorhanden und die Möglichkeit, das bike direkt an einen Ständer zu befestigen. Gruß Sven


----------



## Hijacker (1. Mai 2007)

Die KiWo ist ja erst gegen Ende Juni.


Danke Sven für deinen Tipp, werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen!


----------



## spudi (1. Mai 2007)

Ehrlich? Ist das ein regulärer öffentlicher Abstellplatz, oder ist der für Mitarbeiter?
Den Hinterhof kenne ich, das werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen.
Danke, Sven!

KiWo ist immer in der letzten Juniwoche. Also vom 16.-24.6.

http://www.kielerwoche.de/


----------



## Timmö__ (1. Mai 2007)

alles klar danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Mai 2007)

Gern geschehen...der Abstellplatz ist etwas versteckt und wird eher von Mitarbeitern des Sophienhofs benutzt...eher halböffentlich. Da verirrt sich nur selten jemand hin. Ich nutze das immer, wenn ich als Spinningtrainer im homeofbalance jobbe...


----------

